# The Toro arrived



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Very Nice!!! Look forward to hearing what you think about it!!


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

.....and I can't get it to start!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Did they turn the fuel petcock off for transport?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Most of these arrive with a carb full of old fuel gunk.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> Did they turn the fuel petcock off for transport?


Is the petcock just a fancy name for "fuel shut off valve"?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Did they turn the fuel petcock off for transport?
> ...


Yes


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Most of these arrive with a carb full of old fuel gunk.


What do I need to do?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!

Also make sure the on/off switch is in the correct position. On my Kawasaki it's on the rear of the engine.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Most of these arrive with a carb full of old fuel gunk.
> ...


Check the fuel in the tank, if it looks bad, drain it and fill with fresh fuel. Not sure how the carbs are on the Subaru but on the Honda's you can take the fuel bowl off and spray it down with some carb and choke cleaner.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

This is what worked for me.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Awesome, first thing I did after trying to turn my greensmower was to give them a basic tuneup. 
1. Clean spark plug.
2. Add fresh gas.
3. Change out the oil.
4. MOST IMPORTANTLY, CLEAN THE CARBURETOR/ REPLACE IT.
5. Order a new air filter.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just ruling out the easy stuff... fuel on, choke on, handlebar switch set to run? That looks like a late model unit - I wouldn't expect any carb issues, but you never know.

 
(choke is off in this photo)


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> Just ruling out the easy stuff... fuel on, choke on, handlebar switch set to run? That looks like a late model unit - I wouldn't expect any carb issues, but you never know.
> 
> 
> (choke is off in this photo)


Yep, choke, fuel on, run switch on........nothing. 
When I first uncrated it, I checked the oil filter and air filter. Then I filled the (empty) tank with my usual ethanol free gas. It cranked on the first pull, idled for about 10 seconds, then died. Now nothing. I drained the fuel bowl and let gas run into a cup for about 5 minutes, put it all back together and still nothing.

This sucks.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Check the spark plug?


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Is there anywhere I can purchase the entire carburetor?


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Check the spark plug?


+1


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

If you do find a bad part on the carb, I've had good service with Jacks Small Engines.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on the spark plug, always good to check.

Next, let's take off the air filter and see if it will start without the filter installed.

Then loosen the gas cap and try to start the engine.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Check the spark plug?


Mightyquinn, MY MAN!
Spark plug cleaned and 1 pull start!

Holy hell, you should have to take a class before using that machine. That is light years beyond a tru cut.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Check the spark plug?
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Good news!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

You said your Toro has arrived, but I'd say that actually, _you've arrived_.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Just ruling out the easy stuff... fuel on, choke on, handlebar switch set to run? That looks like a late model unit - I wouldn't expect any carb issues, but you never know.
> ...


I've been dealing with some of the same issues. First if you take the spark plug out squirt gas/starter fluid in the cylinder does the engine start? That rules out a spark plug problem.

If you are getting gas in the carb bowl then your next likely issue is problem is lack of fuel out of the main jet of the carb. Time to tear apart the carb and really clean it out.

My float needle was stuck shut with gunk and the main jet was clogged. Check the air filter and see if they noted the last maintenance on the filter. Mine showed 2011 as likely the last time it was serviced.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> You said your Toro has arrived, but I'd say that actually, _you've arrived_.


+1, that is a _nice_ looking machine. :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Kinda wishing I had gotten something with a floating head :lol:


----------

